# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  tfr in azienda e fondo tesoreria

## basilico1

ciao a tutti
nel caso di fallimento o cmq di chiusura dell'attività ma senza fallimento il tfr è cmq garantito?
mi spiego meglio , ci sono due indicazioni sul sito mio personale dell'inps che dice tfr in azienda e tfr fondo tesoreria.. Ora se l'azienda non ha liquidità per pagare il tfr in azienda a quel punto subentra il fondo di garanzia se non ho capito male ma questo paga tutto lo spettante o una parte ? mentre il per il fondo tesoreria come funziona.. ?
Ma sostanzialmente com'è la procedura, ho capito che bisogna presentare sr-50 ma prima ci deve essere una procedura di esecuzione mobiliare mi potete spiegare meglio i passaggi? 
inoltre se è aperta una cigs per 6 mesi per concordato preventivo e l'azienda fallisce prima si puo' continuare sempre a prendere la cigs fino al termine dei 6 mesi o si passa in mobilità coatta?
nell'ambito di una procedura di mobilità volontaria e quindi un accordo privato tra le parti rattificato poi in sede sindacale spetta la disoccupazione? 
grazie e scusate le tante domande.

----------


## basilico1

scusate rispetto a quanto detto sopra chiedo solamente come funziona il fondo di garanzia e il fondo tesoreria nel casso di fallimento.. 
Grazie

----------


## f.p

> scusate rispetto a quanto detto sopra chiedo solamente come funziona il fondo di garanzia e il fondo tesoreria nel casso di fallimento.. 
> Grazie

  Ciao
attraverso il "Fondo di Garanzia" l'Inps provvede al versamento del TFR maturato dai lavoratori dipendenti nei casi di fallimento del datore di lavoro, nonché al pagamento delle ultime 3 mensilità non corrisposte dal datore. 
Affinché l'Inps proceda al pagamento è necessario innanzitutto che il rapporto di lavoro sia cessato.
non è quindi possibile chiedere l'attivazione di questi Fondi se il rapporto è sospeso per effetto di CIGS o CIGD, o quando ad esempio il rapporto passi ad altro datore di lavoro. 
Posto che il rapporto di lavoro sia cessato,  è necessario che il lavoratore si insinui nello Stato Passivo del fallimento. 
Dopo che il Giudice Delegato ha dichiarato la esecutività dello Stato Passivo, il lavoratore chiede al Curatore la compilazione della modulistica predisposta dall'Inps, nonché una certificazione rilasciata dalla Cancelleria Fallimentare in ordine all'assenza/rinuncia di opposizioni allo stato passivo da parte del lavoratore richiedente.
L'Inps provvede, quindi, al pagamento del tfr e delle ultime 3 mensilità direttamente in favore del lavoratore, dandone notizia al curatore. 
Ai fini della liquidazione delle quote di tfr versate al "Fondo di Tesoreria", nel cui ambito di applicazione ricadono i dipendenti delle aziende che occupavano più di 50 lavoratori, i meccanismi per l'accesso al fondo sono sostanzialmente simili.

----------


## basilico1

> Ciao
> attraverso il "Fondo di Garanzia" l'Inps provvede al versamento del TFR maturato dai lavoratori dipendenti nei casi di fallimento del datore di lavoro, nonché al pagamento delle ultime 3 mensilità non corrisposte dal datore. 
> Affinché l'Inps proceda al pagamento è necessario innanzitutto che il rapporto di lavoro sia cessato.
> non è quindi possibile chiedere l'attivazione di questi Fondi se il rapporto è sospeso per effetto di CIGS o CIGD, o quando ad esempio il rapporto passi ad altro datore di lavoro. 
> Posto che il rapporto di lavoro sia cessato,  è necessario che il lavoratore si insinui nello Stato Passivo del fallimento. 
> Dopo che il Giudice Delegato ha dichiarato la esecutività dello Stato Passivo, il lavoratore chiede al Curatore la compilazione della modulistica predisposta dall'Inps, nonché una certificazione rilasciata dalla Cancelleria Fallimentare in ordine all'assenza/rinuncia di opposizioni allo stato passivo da parte del lavoratore richiedente.
> L'Inps provvede, quindi, al pagamento del tfr e delle ultime 3 mensilità direttamente in favore del lavoratore, dandone notizia al curatore. 
> Ai fini della liquidazione delle quote di tfr versate al "Fondo di Tesoreria", nel cui ambito di applicazione ricadono i dipendenti delle aziende che occupavano più di 50 lavoratori, i meccanismi per l'accesso al fondo sono sostanzialmente simili.

   
Grazie mille

----------

